# Whats your career??



## Jake_House (Jun 25, 2012)

This life style of ours takes a lot  of dedication, and it can be difficult during the day to get proper nutrition, rest, etc. Even working all summer in the heat, by the end of the day the gym can quite often be the last thing on your mind. Im curious what you guys do for a living, what hours you typically work and what you do to make the time for proper rest, training, and nutrition. And last but not least, if you could do it all over again would you choose the same career path?


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm a paramedic/firefighter/boiler designer. There is little time in my life as I work 30 hours a week designing and 72 hours at the station....the good thing is I can bring all my food for the day with me so the nutrition side of things is easy. At the station I may not always be able to eat but there are some things in life that are more important then my diet and work out routine. I'm not one of those I need to be in the gym type of guys. I use to be but since have learned that there is far more things to life then getting big or cut...I'm no pro body builder, nor do I want to be, but I do like looking good. That and staying healthy is my motivation


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jun 25, 2012)

I work in manufacturing and run big machines that polish aluminum fuselage for aircraft. I work 12 hr nights wed- fri and every other Saturday. I work in a hot humid warehouse and sweat my fucking ass off. By the end of the night there's no energy left for the gym. Plus with just buying a house I really haven't had a day off. Im only in the gym on my days off from work but I get breaks every 2-3 hrs and bring all my food to work so eating is no problem. Just the rest part that gets me. With 2 kids and my girl getting off at 3 in the afternoon I don't get much more then 5 hrs of sleep. It wears on me but it's all good. It's funny cuz I'm actually in better shape as far a bf goes not being in the gym as much. Probably cuz I'm not eating like a fucking horse 24/7. Might have something to do with working in 100 degree atmosphere also. Oh and the 11 weeks of tren ace might have a little to do with it to lol either way I've got veins popping out of my damn stomach. Crazy cuz I've never been this shredded or vascular. And they've stayed even though I dropped the tren last week and have ate carbs out the ass the last 2 also. Fuck it I'm sexy


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 25, 2012)

Just became a full time student in college, getting my associates, BA and then going to Chiro school. 
Graduated 1st in my class at Lineman school. Also, waiting for apprenticeships to blow open.


----------



## DarksideSix (Jun 25, 2012)

i'm an account exec for a financial company. spend all day in an office but we have a break room with fridge and microwave so i can bring all my meals with me and never have a problem getting them in.


----------



## LeanHerm (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm a waterman/gay pornstar/ boiler operator.   That's funny cobra I have a license to operate them and you design them.  I operate a water plant for 250k people.  I'm kinda a big deal.  I can't use aas but i can have 250k lives depending on me.  Who would've thunk it. Lol


----------



## Georgia (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm a homophobic implosive homicidal nutcase with a .50cal sniper rifle 1 mile away from a gay resort


----------



## Hurt (Jun 25, 2012)

I just finished graduate school and am currently searching for jobs....so over-educated and unemployed   Lucky for me, I have always saved $$ so I have a little to live off of for a while.

Oh yeah, and I co-founded an online start-up social media company.


----------



## HH (Jun 25, 2012)

Part time lover, full time gigolo.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Jun 25, 2012)

Im a dental tech I make fuckin teeth all day for cocksucking dentists and their annoying patients I cant stand it but the money is good...Everyday I dream of shooting my "boss"


----------



## Georgia (Jun 25, 2012)

I send you high powered rifle you send me five hundred dolla cash!


----------



## Pikiki (Jun 25, 2012)

I`m a military work long as hour and very fuck up scheduleds. Always get time to workout cause is part of my job to be in shape. Diet is a big issue for me cause works depend on my entire time and concentration at all times. Planing on become a personal Trainer and hopefully a nutritionist once I get out.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 25, 2012)

im in sales.


----------



## gfunky (Jun 25, 2012)

I am a mother fucking gangster!  ok but seriously I am a Senior System Administrator.  So I sit at the computer all day and every 3 hours I get up and make more food to eat.  I have 0 issues getting my food in and I work out in the morning before the crack of dawn so I can have time for cardio and jiu jitsu in the evenings.


----------



## Lulu66 (Jun 25, 2012)

I am Allah's personal office assistant. I arrange meetings between him and his people.


----------



## JOMO (Jun 25, 2012)

Lulu66 said:


> I am Allah's personal office assistant. I arrange meetings between him and his people.



BooYAAA!

Military here also. Maintence career field working on the F-15 strike eagle. This jet I dont like, I would rather be back on the A-10 Warthog. Im separating in exactly a yr and going back to school for a general business degree. Still clueless on what I truly want to do with the rest of my life.


----------



## DF (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm a Chiropractor.  Been licensed for almost 20 years.  I also cohost a local radio program dealing with health & health issues ect..  Best of all a single dad to an awesome little girl.  Damn, could add more blah blah blah but hate texting on my phone....


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 25, 2012)

Doing what I want to do DF.

I am going to get my BA in Human Physiology from the U of O (go ducks) then do Chiro school. Love to be able to not only help people with chiro issues, but also I want to help people with pelvic pain and issues, piriformis, etc.

Love to chat with you sometime, Doc.


----------



## Four1Thr33 (Jun 25, 2012)

student and apprentice electrician here..


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 25, 2012)

Congrats on getting to be an ape.


----------



## Killing Time (Jun 25, 2012)

Currently working as driver for a meat company, (have a science degree, but never got round to looking for a job yet in that side of things), 
it can be long hours, up early in the morning and depending how the day goes, it could be a handy 10 hr day, or if its a long day, could be 12-15 hrs, so roughly 50-60 hrs a week. 
I'm pretty bored of it now though and do wish to make a change, even leave the country for a while and do something else, but atm it pays the bills (and i get cheap meat so thats a plus).

I usually end up going to the gym late at night, which can be annoying, since at that time of day i just want to relax, but i workout at home so it aint all that bad, i can go whenever.


----------



## DF (Jun 25, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Doing what I want to do DF.
> 
> I am going to get my BA in Human Physiology from the U of O (go ducks) then do Chiro school. Love to be able to not only help people with chiro issues, but also I want to help people with pelvic pain and issues, piriformis, etc.
> 
> Love to chat with you sometime, Doc.



Any time bro, but for fuck sake cover those hairy tits!


----------



## Azog (Jun 25, 2012)

I'm in murders and executions...


----------



## noobmuscle (Jun 25, 2012)

I love this thread guys. I like getting to know my SI brothers.

I got my first degree in digital media production. Developed some addictions along the way so I found myself back in school going for a degree in social work. I am currently working as an internationally certified Substance Abuse Counselor. So yeah, I get paid to set in my office and let people lie to me all day. Going back to school now for programming because lets face it, social work does not pay the bills! Eating is easy for me because I work in a residential rehab. I use the industrial size kitchen to prepare my meals. I just hat the hours and pay. Thankfully, my fiance is in pharmaceutical manufacturing so that helps. She makes Lortabs and I help people get off them. Pretty funny if you ask me! lol


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jun 25, 2012)

Anything for you DF


----------



## DF (Jun 26, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> Anything for you DF



Lol, thanks rowdy


----------



## DJ21 (Jun 26, 2012)

Unemployed Veteran/Student. I've gotten offered shit jobs, but have turned them down. Hire paying jobs(enough to live on my own in CA) won't hire me. I'm guessing they think I have PTSD since i've been deployed.

I'm planning to start my own business in a couple months. Just about got enough money saved up. My focus goal is to hire other vets.


----------



## SHRUGS (Jun 26, 2012)

Im a Musky guide. I sit in my boat and take out wealthy people that just wanna catch a musky. It's nice getting paid to fish! Love it. In the winter time I plow a shit load of snow. My father retired and I took over his plow company.


----------



## Malevolence (Jun 26, 2012)

I am in construction!  If it has to do with remodeling  homes I do it.  I almost have an associates and take classes at the local JC. This fall might try to do full time student again.  Hard to do though with three kids and a wife that works swing shift.  She's my shugga momma though.  I guess more like 2 kids and a teenager.


----------



## Milo (Jun 26, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> I'm a paramedic/firefighter/boiler designer. There is little time in my life as I work 30 hours a week designing and 72 hours at the station....the good thing is I can bring all my food for the day with me so the nutrition side of things is easy. At the station I may not always be able to eat but there are some things in life that are more important then my diet and work out routine. I'm not one of those I need to be in the gym type of guys. I use to be but since have learned that there is far more things to life then getting big or cut...I'm no pro body builder, nor do I want to be, but I do like looking good. That and staying healthy is my motivation


What can one do to become a Firefighter? I've always wanted to do something like that.


----------



## stevenmd (Jun 26, 2012)

noobmuscle said:


> I love this thread guys. I like getting to know my SI brothers.
> 
> I got my first degree in digital media production. Developed some addictions along the way so I found myself back in school going for a degree in social work. I am currently working as an internationally certified Substance Abuse Counselor. So yeah, I get paid to set in my office and let people lie to me all day. Going back to school now for programming because lets face it, social work does not pay the bills! Eating is easy for me because I work in a residential rehab. I use the industrial size kitchen to prepare my meals. I just hat the hours and pay. Thankfully, my fiance is in pharmaceutical manufacturing so that helps. She makes Lortabs and I help people get off them. Pretty funny if you ask me! lol


 LOL, got my MSW.  Social Work does NOT pay the bills unless you use it to go into management!  Aside from being a single dad, I currently am the administrator of a rather large medical clinic that also includes AOD and mental health onsite.  I love my job and it supports my "supplement habit".  I get my blood work done at work for free and free consultations from the providers.  I work 8am - 5/6pm M-F, live about 20 blocks away, my gym is about 8 blocks away.  Pretty good gig.  In the past I've run methadone clinics, foster family agencies, and owned several restaurants.  Currently working on two new restaurant concepts that I hope to bring to fruition over the next year or so...


----------



## conan (Jun 27, 2012)

Systems Administrator \ Storage Engineer  I basically solve problems all day and keep shit running.  Depending on the time of year it can get pretty effin crazy.  But the pay off is that I work for a awesome company.


----------



## Bullseye Forever (Jun 27, 2012)

Well for starters,im a research Entomologist,i do research on insects in cotton,soybeans,corn for the U.S.D.A,  I research their life cycles,the damage they cause,and what insecticides are best to control them

Also i own and operate a 2600 acre farm,

Alot of my friends on here ask why do i dissappear sometimes,lets just say im a "little'' busy lol but i love my work


----------



## Oenomaus (Jun 28, 2012)

I work an office tech support job that makes me want to go "Shoot 'em up" everyday. Pay is decent, actually looking for new work though.


----------



## Shane1974 (Jun 28, 2012)

I am an environmental engineer. I work in the private consulting industry, primarily wastewater and water treatment. I have a fairly flexible work schedule, but I'm in the gym at 5:00am every morning. I take all my meals to work, which the wifey cooks on the weekend. We  freeze everything for the week. Morning workouts are best for me-I feel well-rested and I get an entire day of nutrition afterwards.


----------



## Cobra Strike (Jun 28, 2012)

Milo said:


> What can one do to become a Firefighter? I've always wanted to do something like that.



Its quite difficult bro...anyone can apply and become one but the interview process is grueling. The best thing you can do is get on a department as a volunteer and go to school to become a medic. Once you become a medic though you realize you dont want to be just a firefighter. Firefighters are at the bottom of the food chain. Medics get to control the scenes and tell the firefighters what to do  But having your paramedic is a huge plus. Its extremely hard to get it though...basically like going through an extremely excellerated med school...your gonna be doing alot of wtf is going on and what happened all day in class..shit is hard to follow at first and pathophysiology is very difficult...but once you get it then it all clicks and its the shit! I highly recommend getting some experience as an emt first...makes it alot easier


----------



## Milo (Jun 28, 2012)

Cobra Strike said:


> Its quite difficult bro...anyone can apply and become one but the interview process is grueling. The best thing you can do is get on a department as a volunteer and go to school to become a medic. Once you become a medic though you realize you dont want to be just a firefighter. Firefighters are at the bottom of the food chain. Medics get to control the scenes and tell the firefighters what to do  But having your paramedic is a huge plus. Its extremely hard to get it though...basically like going through an extremely excellerated med school...your gonna be doing alot of wtf is going on and what happened all day in class..shit is hard to follow at first and pathophysiology is very difficult...but once you get it then it all clicks and its the shit! I highly recommend getting some experience as an emt first...makes it alot easier



Damn thanks dude. Any kind of college courses required? Or just the EMT? I walked in to a Fire Department once and asked what I need to do to get started for volunteering, and they said they don't take volunteers in the area lol.


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 28, 2012)

gfunky said:


> I am a mother fucking gangster!  ok but seriously I am a Senior System Administrator.  So I sit at the computer all day and every 3 hours I get up and make more food to eat.  I have 0 issues getting my food in and I work out in the morning before the crack of dawn so I can have time for cardio and jiu jitsu in the evenings.



Nice - i am in a similar line.


----------



## gfunky (Jun 28, 2012)

AndroSport said:


> Nice - i am in a similar line.



You're a mother fucking gangster too!  Awesome!! :tren:


----------



## AndroSport (Jun 28, 2012)

gfunky said:


> You're a mother fucking gangster too!  Awesome!! :tren:



VERY TRUE!!

I am also founder / primary operator of a website which operates globally. eCommerce value added retailer website for IT Security solutions: Firewalls/Application Intelligence & Control/web content filtering/Malware Virus Spyware & Intrusion detection/prevention, SSL-VPN appliances, Continuous data protection, WAN Acceleration/Optimization, Wireless enablers, endpoint protection, remote management monitoring reporting & alerting.... and a few other things. 

I built the site and so all marketing / pr / public interface to garner customers&followers / technical junk... blah blah blah

I also work for a large organization who manufactures such solutions/hardware/software that are listed above and manage all revenue attainment for a 5 state region of the US.

So I work with sysadmins and such frequently... helping them to procure the best shit on planet earth to protect and better enable their IT environment.

I do travel across the US & stuff but mainly in an office which makes it east to take care of meals etc.


----------



## fognozzle (Jun 29, 2012)

Mortgage guy here. I work for a firm out of Houston. As a remote loan officer my office is in the basement. Needless to say I can eat when ever I want. I usually wait til the four kids are in bed to go to the gym. My wife is in the last couple of semesters of nursing school and she needs all the study time she can get. Recently i changed my whole routine. Went from push/pull/rest/repeat to 5 day splits....love the 5 day splits. I am already seeing results just from switching things up. I also started wo earlier, around 5. Seems to work better as my pre wo would keep me up if I took it past 7PM.


----------



## Beefcake (Jun 30, 2012)

I work in a security control center in Delaware.  So I sit on my ass for 8 hours a day staring at monitors.  It's shift work 6-2, 2-10, 10-6 rotating every week.  My workout routines vary from 10am to 2pm depending what shift I'm working.  I can eat all day at work.  Looking for a new career though b/c I was recently outsourced to a contract company.  Same job, less pay and benefits.


----------



## j2048b (Jul 3, 2012)

i am a us air force vet....


----------



## LeanHerm (Jul 3, 2012)

Lot of vets here.  God bless you all for serving. Besides darkside, he's a d-bag.  Lol


----------



## bleachx (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a gangster too!! Well actually I'm not kidding, I'm an ex gang member. Made some pretty pis poor choices in life early on but straightened out after my last stretch in the joint. Now I work as an electrician with my father who has been licensed since 72 in CA. When electrical work is slow I have a mexican buddy that lets me work construction on his crew mostly doing masonry and landscape stuff but I have dabbled in almost all aspects of construction by now. When there's a good amount of electrical work I'm not that tired and make pretty good money. When electrical is slow and I'm stuck doing the other construction its five times the work for a fifth of the money lol. Getting to the gym on electrical days is easy but after building a block wall I just go home and sleep lol. Eating isn't that hard I bring a icebox with Tupperware full of food and protein powder and eat when I need to.


----------



## Cashout (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a university professor. I work about 2 hours a week 9 months a year and spend the rest of the time at my beach house.

This is my second career. I co-founded a healthcare start up in the early 1990s that we grew into a $300 million, 167 employee enterprise. We sold it in 1998 to Columbia/HCA. I retired and finished my PhD so that I could sit around all day and write text books and research articles.


----------



## jrabbitor (Jul 3, 2012)

I'm a .net programmer and internet service security tester for health data. I'm pretty white n nerdy.


----------



## 03ACE (Jul 6, 2012)

I am a data network engineer for a regional cell phone company. I work on the WAN side of things. Routers, switches, and big ass circuits. When people who aren't in the tech field ask me what I do, I just tell them "you know how you can get to the internet on your phone? I make that work". It pays the bills, and the company I work for is pretty good to us, but overall I really kind of hate it. I don't know what I wish I was doing instead, but I kind of wish I was doing more with my hands than punching a keyboard. I never thought of myself as creative or artistic, but I find myself much more enthused about building stuff than what I do now.


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 10, 2012)

Cashout said:


> I'm a university professor. I work about 2 hours a week 9 months a year and spend the rest of the time at my beach house.
> 
> This is my second career. I co-founded a healthcare start up in the early 1990s that we grew into a $300 million, 167 employee enterprise. We sold it in 1998 to Columbia/HCA. I retired and finished my PhD so that I could sit around all day and write text books and research articles.



Damn that's the life right there. lol


----------



## bleachx (Jul 10, 2012)

DJ21 said:


> Damn that's the life right there. lol



Ya the term "Hater" was created because of people as successful as cashout loL! If more people appreciated that kind of drive and learned from people like cash instead of hating on them the world would be a better place.


----------



## sfstud33 (Jul 10, 2012)

Im in the book trade and run a successful religious bookstore website. Jesus loves everyone, even the buff boys too


----------



## j2048b (Jul 10, 2012)

sfstud33 said:


> Im in the book trade and run a successful religious bookstore website. Jesus loves everyone, even the buff boys too



thats cool, what website is it?


----------



## RowdyBrad (Jul 10, 2012)

I also have a bunch of porn sites that I design and promote, make decent money and get to see free porn...


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 10, 2012)

rowdybrad said:


> I also have a bunch of porn sites that I design and promote, make decent money and get to see free porn...



You serious? I wanna get in that biz!


----------



## DF (Jul 10, 2012)

Free porn! Fantastic


----------



## SmilingBob (Jul 10, 2012)

I got a degree in Industrial Engineering from Georgia Tech. Worked for Home Depot corporate for about 15 months before I decided the suit and tie life was definitely not for me. I have since been working for a buddy's dad's construction company installing glass and doors/storefronts in commercial buildings. I find the manual labor much more rewarding even though it pays less. 

My hours are very sporadic. Some weeks I work about 60 hours (rare) and others only 20 or less. I get paid by the job so the faster I work, the less time I spend in the heat. I usually bring 2 meals with me and a gallon of water. A can of tuna on whole wheat bread and a chicken breast and whole wheat bagel. It sucks because when I stop to eat, nothing gets done. I workout in my garage after work, so sometimes I sweat for 8-10 hours then have to hit the weights in the heat. 

Motivation for working out is often hard to find, but I would do it the same all over again (career wise) because I enjoy my life now and would have missed out on a lot without my other life experiences.

Now if I could only quit and get in on rowdybrad's porn deal, I'd be set.


----------



## DJ21 (Jul 11, 2012)

SmilingBob said:


> I got a degree in Industrial Engineering from Georgia Tech. Worked for Home Depot corporate for about 15 months before I decided the suit and tie life was definitely not for me. I have since been working for a buddy's dad's construction company installing glass and doors/storefronts in commercial buildings. I find the manual labor much more rewarding even though it pays less.
> 
> My hours are very sporadic. Some weeks I work about 60 hours (rare) and others only 20 or less. I get paid by the job so the faster I work, the less time I spend in the heat. I usually bring 2 meals with me and a gallon of water. A can of tuna on whole wheat bread and a chicken breast and whole wheat bagel. It sucks because when I stop to eat, nothing gets done. I workout in my garage after work, so sometimes I sweat for 8-10 hours then have to hit the weights in the heat.
> 
> ...



Damn that's crazy, you were an engineer and got into construction. Well you gotta do what you gotta do!

I'm using my gi benefits going to college, but sometimes I don't feel like college is even for me. I'm looking into trade schools now.


----------

